# Temporary home for precious moggy, please



## Geraldine Fraser (Oct 11, 2019)

My daughter is returning home after Christmas from working abroad, three months earlier than planned. Her flat has been let and lease doesn’t expire til March so she will stay with me. She is bringing her beloved cat home with her but sadly I can’t have him here as my flat is on the 1st floor, no outside access and we’re not permitted pets here anyway. Can anyone please house him for 3 months?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Geraldine Fraser and welcome 

A suggestion would be for your daughter to contact all the Rescues local to you, and ask if they can offer temporary foster care for her cat for 3 mths.

Volunteer foster carers for Rescues usually to look after rescued mum cats and kittens in the kitten season (from March to October), But for 3 months in the winter your daughter may find one who is available and willing to help her. This is not a regular service the Rescues offer, but some will help people in exceptional circumstances. Your daughter should be aware her cat would probably be kept in a pen during her stay, just as she/he would be in a cattery.

If your daughter can find one to help, she should expect to pay for her cat's food and litter, plus any vet treatment that may be necessary. She should make a generous cash donation to the Rescue's funds at the end of her cat's stay.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It would be so much easier keeping the cat with you tbh. 
A cat would need to be kept indoor at a foster home so your first floor flat wouldn’t be any different. If it’s really just for 3 months I don’t see how anyone else would find out despite any ‘no pet’ policy.


----------



## TheresaS (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello- I second what Paddypaws has said. The move alone will be super stressful for the kitty..and adding new strangers and strange house to the mix won't be good..as it sounds like he would move again when her place is free. He will need to stay indoors if he goes to foster...anywhere. Also- I can't tell you how many places I have rented that were "no pets" where I had my indoor cat with me. It's a short stay and would be best if he stayed with your daughter. Also to help ease the transition maybe look into getting some Feliway diffusers to keep him calm and feel secure if you are worried about him indoors and give him plenty of attention/play time and it should all be fine.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> It would be so much easier keeping the cat with you tbh.
> A cat would need to be kept indoor at a foster home so your first floor flat wouldn't be any different. If it's really just for 3 months I don't see how anyone else would find out despite any 'no pet' policy.


Yep, this is my thought as well.


----------

